# Burnham Alpine



## Plumberslife (Jan 14, 2019)

Here is a recent install of a Burnham Alpine boiler with two 119 gallon indirects I installed in a new 10,000 sq foot house I’m doing


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

im surprised the equipment is aloud to be installed before sheet rock to make the boiler room fire proof..??


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im surprised the equipment is aloud to be installed before sheet rock to make the boiler room fire proof..??


Two layers on the outside?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Two layers on the outside?



thats not fire code, the object of the sheet rock is to prevent the studs from burning and going up to the first floor and above...


----------



## Plumberslife (Jan 14, 2019)

The builder said to put the boiler in so I did wether or not the building inspector will pass it is on him


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats not fire code, the object of the sheet rock is to prevent the studs from burning and going up to the first floor and above...


Well my way would prevent fire from getting in. :smile:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Well my way would prevent fire from getting in. :smile:


the last few inspections the inspectors were anal about sealing up all the holes and spaces between floors with that orange fire proof caulking, theres even companies you can hire if your doing a big enough renovation that will come in and seal everything..


----------

